# Circumcision / Anesthesia charges



## burninmony (Nov 27, 2007)

Could someone help with the correct way to charge for circs and the anes when OB is giving anes. Was billing 54150/64450-47 was told incorrect and s/b 54150/54150-47 but not getting pd billing this way??? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## cedwards (Nov 28, 2007)

CPT code 54150 includes regional dorsal penile or ring block.  It is my impression that the only code you would need to report is the 54150.


----------



## msnell (Apr 22, 2008)

*Clarification*

Has anyone been succesful in getting reimbursed with either method???  We have been using 54150 and 00920-51 and it seems as though sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.  Is there a correct standard for this?


----------

